# El artículo neutro en alemán



## yserien

Aparte del ser y estar, el uso correcto del subjuntivo y alguna más ,hay a mi juicio,otra dificultad más que añadir al aprendizaje del español, a saber el artículo neutro. En español está,por lo general, claramente definido el y la, masculino y femenino. Queda el artículo neutro que, a mi entender, no es propiamente un artículo ya que solamente "define" abstracciones, por ejemplo "lo bello, lo sublime,lo mejor,lo peor" .....En alemán, por lo general ,hay pocas reglas para el uso del neutro das, atención, digo pocas y no ninguna.En general es un uso aleatorio que requiere memorizar mucho y mucha práctica"Übung" Mi pregunta es : ¿Con qué artículo der die das se definen en alemán las abstracciones, por ejemplo la famosa premisa de Kant "lo bello y lo sublime.(Bitte, antworten Sie mich auf Spanisch, mein Deutsch,leider, ist nicht gut.-Danke schön.


----------



## heidita

Sí, en alemán lo bello y lo sublime sería: 

Das Schöne
Das Gute
Das Verrückte. 

Los abstractos se sustantivan con _das_.


----------



## jester.

Pues, tienes razón, "lo" no es un verdadero artículo como lo son "el" y "la". Pero creo que te equivoques si dices que hay pocas reglas para el uso del "das" alemán.
Déjame ponerlo así: Hay tantas reglas para el uso de "das" como para el uso de "der" y "die" ya que en alemán hay tres clases de sustantivos que son iguales en sus usos. Espero que entiendas lo que quiero decir.

Además tengo la impresión infundada de que en alemán se utiliza más frecuentemente la sustantivación que el neutro. Es decir que se usa más a menudo "la belleza" que "lo bello". Pero esto es sólo una impresión mía.


----------



## yserien

jester. said:


> Pues, tienes razón, "lo" no es un verdadero artículo como lo son "el" y "la". Pero creo que te equivoques si dices que hay pocas reglas para el uso del "das" alemán.
> Déjame ponerlo así: Hay tantas reglas para el uso de "das" como para el uso de "der" y "die" ya que en alemán hay tres clases de sustantivos que son iguales en sus usos. Espero que entiendas lo que quiero decir.
> 
> Además tengo la impresión infundada de que en alemán se utiliza más frecuentemente la sustantivación que el neutro. Es decir que se usa más a menudo "la belleza" que "lo bello". Pero esto es sólo una impresión mía.


Admito que "cuchara" en alemán sea del género masculino, que el " tenedor" sea del género femenino. Pero podrias decirme ¿Qué regla hay que diga que el cuchillo sea del género neutro ? Los tres son utiles de mesa, Tischdecken.
Para un español se hace cuesta arriba, ya que "lo" neutro solo define abstracciones. ¿Considerais los alemanes el cuchillo una abstracción?
(Desde Alicante saludos para Aquisgran)


----------



## jester.

No pensamos que "das Messer" sea una abstracción. Eso es exactamente el problema. No hay razón (aparte de la etimología) por la que cuchillo es una palabra neutra en alemán.

Igualmente no hay ninguna regla que dice que der Tisch sea masculino y que die Gabel sea feminino.

La distinción entre palabras masculinas y femeninas en español no tiene reglas tampoco (aparte de la etimología, como ya he dicho).

Entiendo que el problema para los hispanohablantes es que se hacen tres distinciones mientras que en español sólo se hacen dos.

Pero lo repito: las palabras neutras alemanes no son necesariamente abstracciones, o sea, hay abstracciones masculinas y femeninas también.


----------



## yserien

Las abstracciones son siempre neutras en alemán. Das Schöne, das Gute, das Verrückte....cítame por favor alguna abstraccíon en masculino o femenino.Por favor no me cites nada terminado en -heit o -keit.


----------



## elroy

No comprendo el problema, si es que hay uno.  

Las abstracciones *formadas* *de un adjetivo* son neutras en alemán (igual que en castellano).  Pero luego hay otras (¡aparte de las que terminan en _-heit_ o _-keit_!) que son masculinas, femeninas y neutras - igual que en castellano hay abstracciones que son masculinas o femeninas (_la belleza_, _el temor_).

Eso no tiene nada que ver con los numerosos sustantivos alemanes que son neutros pero no son abstracciones (_das Messer, das Brot, das Kind, das Gesetz, das Bier, das Glas, _etc.).  ¿Acaso crees que solamente las abstracciones deberían ser neutras?  Si es así, me temo que te tengo que decepcionar: el género neutro se usa muchísimo en alemán, y no está conectado solamente con las abstracciones (¡ni que decir tiene que el cuchillo no es una abstracción!).  Quizá ese concepto sea incomprensible para un hispanohablante, en cuyo idioma el artículo neutro solamente se usa con adjetivos que se han convertido en sustantivos, pero hay muchos idiomas (los eslavos por ejemplo) que igual que el alemán disponen de tres géneros usados con prácticamente todo tipo de sustantivo.


----------



## yserien

La cosa se me ha ido de las manos. Al igual que la diferencia de los verbos ser y estar que un hispanohablante usa sin haber jamás estudiado una regla y que para los extranjeros supone un handicap, es más bien una cuestión filosófica que gramatical, el uso del neutro para abstracciones también podría serlo.No me he explicado bien. Pido disculpas a todos.


----------

